# Obama = New Hitler



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, I thought liberals were upset with Bush and the Patriot Act... But this thumps that by leaps and bounds...



> *Obama Is Said to Consider Preventive Detention Plan*
> 
> By SHERYL GAY STOLBERG
> Published: May 20, 2009
> ...


http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/21/us/politics/21obama.html?_r=4&emc=eta1


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Meet the new boss... Same as the old boss...

Equating Barry to Hitler might be a bit over the top. AS far as I know, he hasn't yet demonstrated any distrust or hatred of Jews yet. More like Stalin or Castro maybe?

The Patriot Acts I & II already set the legal precedent for “preventive detention”. They allow the government to hold people "without cause" and for undetermined time frames. Now, it sounds like Barry is setting a framework for implementing it. 

So, much like our new found Socialism and record budget deficits, Barry is again building on Dubbya's foundation. 

...won't get fooled again? More like Ship of Fools. 

:watching:


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

I watched some of the speech (remedial tele-prompter reading) last night. 

It was painful, as usual, watching the paper tiger stumble though unfamiliar territory and back pedal his lobbyist built bicycle through the weeds of uncertainty. The puppet master was busy and the string were getting tangled. 

Comparing Obama to Adolf is inaccurate, Hilter had a brain, and, I'm in no way condoning how either of them use(d)s it.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Does anybody know the status of the courts determination of He Who Would be King's birthplace?

Kev, it's time to let him stand on his own wrong doing. He doesn't need GW's help.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Barry, Joe and Nancy, The three stooges.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

TOF said:


> Does anybody know the status of the courts determination of He Who Would be King's birthplace?
> 
> Kev, it's time to let him stand on his own wrong doing. He doesn't need GW's help.


Barry was born in Hawaii. So says the courts.

I think the similarities between the policies of Dubbya and Barry are starting to look kind of similar. Dubbya started taking over the banks, Barry continued with gusto. Dubbya and Co. got the Patriot Acts through a puppet Congress, Barry is continuing that work...with a puppet congress. Dubbya (until now) spent more of our kids and grandkids money than any other president in history, Barry has.... you know the rest.

Dubbya did more harm to this country and to our civil liberties than anyone before him. And it looks like Barry is again trying to out do him. I think a lot of people are letting their hatred of Barry and liberal policies (or liberals) blind them to the damage that has been done to our country during the previous administration.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

kev74 said:


> Dubbya did more harm to this country and to our civil liberties than anyone before him. And it looks like Barry is again trying to out do him. I think a lot of people are letting their hatred of Barry and liberal policies (or liberals) blind them to the damage that has been done to our country during the previous administration.


It took Bush 8 years to do what Barack Obama has achieved in only his first 100 days... There is no denying that. Barack has gone one step further in his eagerness to start a class war. Which in my opinion he has already achieved.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

js said:


> It took Bush 8 years to do what Barack Obama has achieved in only his first 100 days... There is no denying that. Barack has gone one step further in his eagerness to start a class war. Which in my opinion he has already achieved.


Werd!

With all the overseas butt-sucking, billion's shelled out for NOTHING, total disreard for our Homeland and the largest nationinal debt ever him and his admin have bridled our next generation with? We're well on our way, right friggin' now.

Hang on, it's gonna be a bumpy ride.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm still waiting for the Patriot act to go away as per the Big O's campaign speeches.

Sorry man, but at some point you have to say this man is headed down cruckin frazy land. He's not only embraced all the laws he hated but added more and still adding more that put more and more power in his lap.

It's time to stop with the Bush card. After being told for months I need to* "get over it..Your guy lost"* I'm still hearing how Bush is the root of all evil. Well..With the congress and the POTUS all leaning seriously away anything "W" don't you all think it's time to just say no to more Bush Bashing. *Get over it Kev..Your guy won*. Bush II is gone. Ge's doing whatever people do after being the President and has absolutely nothing to do with policy. I would think with the congress's collective lips affixed to the Obama anus along with the entire main stream media it be pretty easy to make all those campaign promises a reality in short order. But that's not what's happening at all is it? No, in fact Obama is treading into territories that if Bush was doing it people would be calling for his head! It's We've had eight years of the Bush card. It's time to put it away and start realizing that the emperor is wearing no clothes. The POTUS has many more powers that "W" never had. and he's getting more every day. Lets fire up the FEMA camps. Anyone saying anything bad about Emperor Obama will be seen as a terrorist and sent away for the countries own good. That's exactly what it sounds like and Bush didn't do it. This pile of shit is in the sitting Presidents lap; and it stinks real bad.

Get over it liberals..Your guy won. It's time to start seeing the man for what he is.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

kev74 said:


> Barry was born in Hawaii. So says the courts.


Seriously...I must have missed that. Which court are you talking about? All I've heard of is dismissed cases and that doesn't prove anything one way or the other.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Until Obamalama the Ding-Dong orders the execution of a particular segment of the population, equating him with Hitler is off the mark. Socialist, ABSOLUTELY, but Hitler, 'fraid not.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

So anybody critical of the Bush administration, or of the Republican Party, or of the Conservative movement is a is just a liberal cry baby. I guess we're just supposed to make believe that the last 8 years didn't happen. That a so-called Conservative president with a Republican congress didn't run up more deficits than any other presidential administration (until now). That a so-called conservative president created more governmental departments and bureaucracy than any other administration. That his administration didn't give tax breaks to the oil industry during a period of record profits. That his administration didn't sell out a CIA agent for political purposes then try to cover it up. A Republican president who said he would sign a renewal of the Assault Weapon Ban if it came across his desk.

But We the People had bigger things to worry about - gay people and stem cell research were dangled in front of us like a toy in front of a baby to keep us from noticing how badly we were getting screwed.

None of this matters because his logo is an elephant instead of an ass. He and his subordinates still screwed over the American people.



> Get over it Kev..Your guy won.


I didn't have a guy in the race. I was disgusted with both of the major candidates. Please don't mistake my dislike of Bush as support for Obama.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

TheReaper said:


> Barry, Joe and Nancy, The three stooges.


I'm sorry I didn't mean to insult the Three Stooges.

Obama = Hitler + liar
Middle Class = the Jews.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

lmao But..But..why? Because of my conservative outlooks Everyone thinks I'm in line with the GOP. I figured that was why I get so many Bush barbs tossed back at me when I display my dislike for an even more liberal version of Bush. Se, Bush is not a Republican., Regan? much closer..But not the Compassionate Republicans" that W aligns himself with. No real republican spends that much money. But still I can't toss an Obama action figure under the bus without hearing about how W did this or did that. Fact of the matter is he DID this and he DID that but it's all past tense and has absolutely no place in any topic of the current administration.

And you must understand as one of the maybe 2-3 people I've sen on this board that will all too quickly come to Obama's defense with the W bomb it's a pretty easy mistake to make. Even now the idea of Adolf Obama put a bad taste in your mouth and you washed it out with another W bomb. GWB is gone. He has no place in a conversation concerning current politics.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> ...Fact of the matter is he DID this and he DID that but it's all past tense and has absolutely no place in any topic of the current administration.
> 
> ...GWB is gone. He has no place in a conversation concerning current politics.


Funny... I don't remember anyone getting so wound up when Clinton or Carter get mentioned for some of their less favorable work.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't remember any threads involving those two but Im sure there's plenty to get to if we are going into a history lesson. 

Might these people been dug up as a direct result of the W bombs? I guess I got some forum digging to do.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

It's amazing that the Obama supporters are now defending him by blaming everything on GWB.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

clanger said:


> Werd!
> 
> With all the overseas butt-sucking, billion's shelled out for NOTHING, total disreard for our Homeland and the largest nationinal debt ever him and his admin have bridled our next generation with? We're well on our way, right friggin' now.
> 
> Hang on, it's gonna be a bumpy ride.


In the 1st 100 days. Barack Obama has bankrupted us to the point of no return... plain and simple, Bush isn't even a factor any longer. Gas prices are inching up once again, unemployment is still going up with no end in site...states are now seeing double digits, trillions in new spending for pet projects, inflation is on the way, dollar now worthless, Tax cheats promoted to cabinet postitons, homeland security targeting veterans and others who disagree with the current president...

and here's the icing on the cake. We will defeat those who want to kill us with our "American Values". All while 4 islamic sh*tbags were arrested yesterday in NYC for the planning and proceding to carry out the bombings of jewish synagoues and shooting military planes out of the sky.... on our soil. Why...? Because they hate Jews and are pissed off about Afghanistan.


----------



## branch (Oct 31, 2008)

The lack of critical thinking skills on this site is amazing, but not surprising.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

branch said:


> The lack of critical thinking skills on this site is amazing, but not surprising.


your point...? Don't like it, then leave, period. I'll be more than happy to ban you if you wish... if that would make it easier for you. And since we're on the subject of "thinking"... If don't agree with or favor the opinions from me or others on this forum then do not read or respond to them... Seems like a no brainier to me. But, obviously that's where your critical thinking ends.

Thread Closed.

and on that note...


----------

